# How do you protect your Garmin?



## The_Mickstar (Apr 22, 2008)

I've been using the Garmin Out Front Mount "flipped" so that the computer sits just above the stem. But, after cracking the screen in a crash last weekend, I'm looking at other options.

I've already ordered a screen protector & silicone case. I've also switched to the standard "disc" mount (the one that uses o-rings to secure the mount to the bike) mounted to the top tube, just behind the head tube. Even with the large o-rings, it was tight getting them around the top tube, but it seems very secure. It's not the easiest to see in this location, but I don't actually check it very often while riding singletrack anyway, so I think it'll be fine.

Does anyone else have theirs mounted similarly? Any issues?

If anyone has come up with a different, equally protected mounting location that makes viewing easier, id like to hear how you did it.


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

I use, and have always used, the standard plastic mount with o rings. Been riding with a Garmin for many years. I think it's just bad luck landing on your Garmin in such a way that the screen cracks. I'd just chalk it up to bad luck, have Garmin repair it, and keep doing what I'm doing without over thinking it.


----------



## sooshee (Jun 16, 2012)

I use the standard rubber mounts on the stems. I just a silicone case and a screen protector. Edge 1000 so it's a large unit. I use the lanyard, and loop it on my handlebars before mounting, just so it can't flying off away from the bike. *knock on wood* I haven't had any issues with that set up. Years and years ago I broke a screen on a Edge 500 in an over the bar crash, and it landed just right on a rock. I think Garmin charged $75 or so to replace the screen. Otherwise I have ridden years in rain, snow, mud, dust, dirt, and countless crashes and it's been ok!


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I have an Edge 520. I have a Rec-mounts steerer spacer mount because the standard Garmin mounts don't fit on my short stem, and I don't like the computer on my bars. I have sweepy alt bars that don't really have much horizontal clamp space (they bend forward, then back), so even the "flipped out front" style mounts (they're actually SUPPOSED to be used flipped, a true out front mount for road bikes drops the computer a little lower to be aero) don't keep the computer straight.

I briefly considered the top tube, but that doesn't work well, either, because on my bike, the top tube and down tube meet well before the head tube, so the computer would be WAY too far back to be useful, and would be even less protected.

I have neither a screen protector nor a condom for my Edge. I've crashed a few times but nothing hard enough to even touch the computer.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

I use a silicone protector and screen protector. I use the stem mounts on both bikes. Knock on wood...but I've been using bike mounted Garmins since 2011...and so far...there has been no issues with my Garmin ejecting off the mounts or landing on it.

OTOH...my GFs first ride with the 510...she had a tip over fall and the bike somehow landed on the 510 breaking the tabs along with the plastic insert on the mount. Eventually losing the 510 with the Dog Ears mounting plate's poor connection.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

RS VR6 said:


> Eventually losing the 510 with the Dog Ears mounting plate's poor connection.


I do use a small lanyard to lash my Edge 520 to my bars in case it pops off the mount.


----------



## bme107 (Jul 23, 2008)

The_Mickstar said:


> I've been using the Garmin Out Front Mount "flipped" so that the computer sits just above the stem.


I do similar but instead of the computer sitting above the stem/steerer I move the mount (L/R) to the other side of the stem and tilt it down just a bit. Now my GPS is tucked in the 90* corner between my bar/stem/steerer. The offending object would have to approach from 4:30 (or 7:30 as your case may be), to hit the GPS. Even if the bars got spun around in a crash it's still protected on several sides by the bike itself.

Using this mount for example, I'd move the mount slightly outboard and turn it facing backwards on the same side of the bike. Now the GPS resides to the right of "3T".


----------



## fog (Jan 14, 2005)

How do you attach the lanyard to the GPS. My old 62CSX has a spot to do this, which is a good thing as I have had it come out several times.

My 800 has always stayed on the stem mount; but i would feel better with a lanyard.

Thanks,
Wayne


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

I use the out front on one bike (well 2 it you count the roadie) and just the O-ring stem mount on 2 other bikes, never had an issue so far with an edge 1000...of course next ride something terrible will happen


----------

